# Word of the Day - Sycophant



## debodun (Dec 8, 2021)

Sycophant (noun) - a person who acts obsequiously toward someone important in order to gain advantage. Brown-noser, yes-man, toady.

The king was surrounded by sycophants in his court.


----------



## Paco Dennis (Dec 8, 2021)




----------



## OneEyedDiva (Dec 8, 2021)

Yeah...now we just need to find out what "obsequiously" means! LOL


----------



## debodun (Dec 8, 2021)

With the Internet, that shouldn't be too difficult.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Dec 8, 2021)

debodun said:


> With the Internet, that shouldn't be too difficult.


Not at all. I was just being facetious.   In fact, I besides being able to "ask" the Google lady what it means, I have access to the Oxford American dictionary right on my computer's dock.


----------



## Irwin (Dec 8, 2021)

debodun said:


> Sycophant (noun) - a person who acts obsequiously toward someone important in order to gain advantage. Brown-noser, yes-man, toady.


See Devan Nunes.


----------



## Bretrick (Dec 8, 2021)

The CEO of many companies must after a while get sick of bootlicking sycophants.


----------

